# Help help help!!!!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

help, my pigeons had their last dose of panacur and now they are sick, they are throwing up clear fluid that stinks really badly, what is this?? Would should I do?? I'm so worried, I don't want them to die, I have tried so hard!!!

Someone please tell me what is wrong with them, they are both drinking good, they are eating some, thy have lost a little weight because I cab feel the breast bone, what can I do!?

I can't have a vet see them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Panacure [fenbendazole] is toxic to pigeons. Did you dose them with a three day treatment?

http://www.birdmedicine.org/


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, when did this start, are they both regurgitating, is there seeds in what they are bring up, did you change their food in any way (any new food, or new bag of seed) what do their droppings look like?

Can you post a photo of what they have brought up and their droppings?

Karyn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Threads to review:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/birds-dropping-dead-10546.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/vet-disagrees-10564.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/finally-some-good-news-10648.html

Those threads represent an entire saga over Panacur. Essentially, we need to determine what the total dose of Panacur has been as it could be everything or nothing here.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is the original thread, the concentration was 10mg/mL.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-regurgitating-feed-56670.html

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, it is clear, the droppings are small and green with urates and sometimes watery stuff around them, this vomitting started last night and it only happens when I picked them up to give them their medication, they have been drinking as I said, I cannot get pictures until tomorrow night


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, don't panic, if they are still interested in self-maintaining drinking and a bit of eating) this is a good sign. Please keep their activity level down right and reduce handling, as you mention this exacerbates things. If you have any ACV (apple cider vinegar) around the house you can add a bit to shift down the pH of the crop and GI, this will help moves thing through better. If you do not have, you can add 4 drops of regular vinegar to each ounce of water.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, okay I have organic ACV that I will add to their water!!

Thank you!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, also if your birds were filled with worms as your vet indicated there would be a significant die off in them, the regurgitation could be part of symptoms of their bodies trying to deal with this event. I know when round worms are treated, they for the most part are passed from the body through, and out the GI system in a bird's droppings. I don't have any prior experience myself, how toxic the body is going to feel with dead lung worms through the respiratory and attending organ systems. It might be an idea to call Professor Craig in the morning, as he might have insight into the kind of reaction(s) to be expected, if any, also ask him if any secondary bacterial/yeast infection issue are to be considered. ACV at 1 teaspoon a liter.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I left Dr Craig a message but he hasn't gotten back to me yet.
I will do ACV and see if any improvement has been made until further investigation of this issue has been made, I heartsorly had to go out of town but am almost home now.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, thanks for keeping us current. Please keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all, couldnt get a good shot of droppings because I cleaned everything but the pot, they are acting pretty miserable right now, staying puffed up and laying down and also occasionally shaking, they haven't ate much or at all but are drinking like crazy with the ACV but I am still concerned.

I did handle them to check their mouths for any growth which right now there isn't but their beaks and noses seem a little dry, of course they are lethargic, I'm just seriously worried...What can I do?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I lost the hen this morning... ): I am heart broken.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry. Beautiful bird.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

The cock has not eaten in 2 days can I tube feed him in hopes he doesn't parish either?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, I am so very sorry to hear this news, I feel just rotten, like I have somehow let you, and more importantly, your birds down. Originally, I had a feeling that your vet was prescribing too much medicine, prescribing both Panacur and Ivermectin for 5 days, that's why I suggested we try and get a second opinion. I was also hoping we could just go with the Ivermectin. However, as I learned my reading that for Filaroides, Fenbendazole, was the drug of choice, as Ivermectin showed only moderate success at clearing this particular worm. With Professor Craig concurring with your vet on using Panacur, and his eliminating the Ivermectin altogether, and adjusting the dosing on the Panacur, I believed myself that this was the treatment that needed done, or I would have warned you again.

I do hope Professor Craig can shed some light on what has happened, whether what has happened is attributable to the Panacur, or a complication of die off from the lung worms themselves

The important thing right now is to try and give the cock as much support as possible, do you know how to tube feed and do you have any antibiotics around the house?

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so sorry your little hen has passed. My heart goes out to you.

Janet


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Karyn, it is not at all your fault, I was jumping for the vet everyday but my husband says no and since I am unemployed I cannot go against my husband...I couldn't find my tube syringe but I was able to feed him 3 cc of Kaycee exact formula, 2 parts kaycee and 6 parts water and let it sit before feeding, he ate it well and to my relief even struggled to get his beak away..

I have Augmentin 875-125 and Penicillin VK 500 mg

I have also started syringe feeding him pedylite since he has now stopped drinking since his mate passed this morning...He looks heart broken and I believe I will remove him from the cage for a while so he isn't remembering her...

I have noticed maybe some growth on his beak now that will flake off if you touch it, it is bright orange...What could this be?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first , Im so very sorry.

what is the diagnosis on the birds?.. was it gape worm or lung worm?.. very uncommon, and they would of had breathing problems and you would of seen that.

This sounds viral.and it came out after they were transported as it is stressful..yeast can take over when they are down as well..the first sign something was amiss was vomiting.. that could be a secondary issue not the underlying diesease. I would call the preowner and have a talk to see if he can shed any light on this..a question would be has he had any illnesses in his loft .


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I have talked to him and he said none of his birds are sick nor have worms, he seemed mad like I was accusing him of something, the cock is seeming very I'll, I feel his life is very lose to ending and I have no idea what else to do...

I am so so heartbroken...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, hold off on any more food right now, but do keep up with the Pedialyte, we want to keep him well hydrated. It would be good if you could find your tube as this would make things safer for him than doing this by syringe.

I suggested the antibiotic because from your mention of the regurgitation smelling bad, I usually associate this with bacteria or yeast issues. If you had a large die off from the worms, this leaves necrotic tissue in the body, that is dead worms, that because they are not GI worms that are passed from the body, but must be absorbed by the body, IMO, can be a host to bacteria/yeast setting in.

If you cut the Augmentin equally in half, crush very well into a fine powder, add 5mL of pancake syrup or honey to this, stir well, cover let sit 20 minutes, stir well again you will have a 10% suspension. I would give him .20mL (20mg) twice a day just in case there something bacterial that is secondary going on. Once you see him passing fluidly droppings we can add a tiny bit or sugar/honey to the fluid (every second time) for some energy.

Spirit, on the first page of this thread is a link to the CG's original post, the worms were identified as lung worms by her vet, and the species as well, Filaroides.

I am heartbroken for you.

Karyn


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I lost the hen this morning... ): I am heart broken.


I'm so sorry about the sad news! Stay strong.. *feathery hug*


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Karyn, thank you, I have surgery right now lol so as soon as I'm home I will get all this stuff done, it's heart breaking everything is happening on the day of my surgery.

Prey for me and the pigeon...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Karyn, thank you, I have surgery right now lol so as soon as I'm home I will get all this stuff done, it's heart breaking everything is happening on the day of my surgery.
> 
> Prey for me and the pigeon...


You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

You want to try and get about 5-7mL of the Pedialyte into him, every few hours (best by tube) and add a small pinch of sugar to 2 of the fluid administrations (spread out) for energy (try for 30-40mL of fluids throughout the whole day if he can handle them). Make sure his crop is passing the fluids each time you give them.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so heartbroken, just can't stop crying, the cock died... It's all my fault, I just am so hurt...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just been catching up on the whole story.

I don't know what to say after all you and the birds have been through.
I am desperately sorry for you, this has been a terrible ordeal for you.
You tried so hard and did all you could possibly do to help them.

I so wish I could find the words to help, but sadly there aren't any
They are together again and not suffering any more but it doesn't help your feeling of loss.

Bless them and you for all you did.

Janet x


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I appreciate all the sorrow and thoughts and preyers, I am just so devastated...I haven't even had them 30 days and illness and worms jerked them away from me with my heart attached... 

He guaranteed their health so I am going make him hold his promise, he will send me my money back I hope...I do not know if I want another pair from him because I'm sure they are all infected...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, words can not express my true sorrow for your loss of these two beautiful birds. I still feel I failed your birds somehow and I am at a loss for words as to what to say to help you heal the hurt you must be feeling and bring you some peace and comfort at this difficult time. Please be kind to yourself, as you did nothing wrong, I am not certain where the fault lays with what has happened, but it is not with you. I will hold you all in my thoughts and prayers, bless you.

Karyn


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Samantha,

I've been following your posts & I'm so sorry to hear about your two beautiful birds. Its just heartbreaking & I was really hoping for a better outcome. The photos you posted of them were breath-taking & I'm so sad you lost them.

I feel that you did everything you could, and the worm infestation was just too advanced. Like Karyn mentioned, when a worm infestation progresses so far, you have a problem with worm die-off , no matter what wormer you use. I believe you did the right thing using as lower dose of worming med over several days, to weaken the worms and minimise the impact of die off. You didn't have any other options, other than let them continue vomiting and die more slowly from lung worms. I'm sorry you were put in such a bad position by the breeder  

Hugs to you Samantha X


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I appreciate all the sorrow and thoughts and preyers, I am just so devastated...I haven't even had them 30 days and illness and worms jerked them away from me with my heart attached...
> 
> He guaranteed their health so I am going make him hold his promise, he will send me my money back I hope...I do not know if I want another pair from him because I'm sure they are all infected...


I would as well.. this is so unusual for this to happen and such a bad experience for you..you waited for so long to get these birds.. I just want to say I have bought birds allot of times and not one time had an issue of this sort. It is not your fault and the birds had to be infected before they even came to you.. and stress as in moving to a new place could of brought this out.. this lung worm thing is not seen much in these days as in days past.. it is from people keeping pigeons with poultry ..like ducks and chickens..and that is not done much any longer..AND they would of been 'gaping' as in hard to breath if this was lung worms or gapes.. did they pre owner keep them in with other poutlry?.. symptoms of the gape worm is gasping for breath..did you notice this?..head shaking and coughing without any signs of apparent illness. these worms thrive around soiled ground near poultry, ducks and geese. the only other thing that comes to mind is aflatoxin poisoning.. which is produced by mold which develop in any badly harvested or stored grains or vegatable matter...(straw, hay, and so on).. we may never know..but it is heartbreaking for sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Samantha, I have been thinking.. I have a pair of white frills that I really don't need to keep as I have others.. if you want them they are yours...just send a box and shipping..that is if and when you are ready..you don't have to..just thought I would let you know they are yours if you want them. this event has really made me so sad and feel for your loss so much.. I wanted you to enjoy and love this breed and have a good experience.. I hope that will happen with you no matter what you decided. just pm me if you want too.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, he had ducks and chickens so that is all possible, I only noticed to gapping once and I thought it was just stress, the night before they died they were sneezing out fluids an laying on their tints...god this is so hard to even type, I'm so so hurt!!!!!

They were kept on straw before o got them and the straw that cane with then smelled moldy!!!

He is so indenial, he says they were 100% healthy and nothing wrong with them, he said he wormed them 2 months ago with ivermectin but I explained that wouldn't work on this type of infestation so he said my vet was basically wrong and nothing at all was his fault, gosh why did this happen to me?? Why, it is not fair and it hurts so badly...
I wish I just took them to the vet yesterday but I had to pay for my surgery today and just couldnt while unemployed...

It sucks so badly, I should be resting but instead I am fighting pain killer sedation doing
research and grieving...as I did just lose 2 family members..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know..it will be ok.. having animals can be heartbreaking.. but this was really so unusal for sure in my experience..Iam just so sorry it happend to you and your first ever birds... you did learn allot from this though and will have it under your belt as a pigeon keeper so keep that in mind. please rest and don't fret too much.. there was nothing else to do but what you did.. rest and take care of yourself right now..and tomorrow will be brighter.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

maybe you shoudl hold off on getting new pair.. give your self some rest.. make sure you are ok, with your health.. maybe you'll find another job soon.. 
it will all be better. 
have some time to grieve. 
just relax and everything will be ok. i sorry for losing 2 birds like that it really is tragic..
im sorry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread, I had been following it also.
I am sooo sorry about your birds. From everything I read, I don't think you (or Dobato) did anything wrong. Vets have been wrong before (I'm not saying yours was), so I think it was perfectly reasonable to question the use of Panacur. Such a sad thing to happen with your new birds. I agree that they are now together and flying free, but I know that doesn't help your pain.
That is very nice of Spirit Wings to offer you her pair  I was also going to offer you a pair of Fantails....still open if you'd like them.
If your anything like me, I jump right back in. And if you have that much love for your birds, any pair would be lucky to have you as their owner. But you need to take care of yourself too!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hi there, i have frillbacks too... im in Newzealand.panacure sounds like a dodgy wormer to use on pigeons. i use aviverm or some garlic cloves in their water.

thats sad one dies, do you have more?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

*This never should have happened...*
________________________________________
You are so good at holding me responsible...well...this one's on you. Those birds should never have gotten that wormer nor should they have been on wood shavings.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/hel...elp-56799.html
__________________
Charis

I received this PM this morning from Charis, that I am sharing because I believe if someone feels that what is being suggested in a thread is imprudent, then they should say so in the thread at the time.

I have called you to task on two occasions, one involving the bird in Australia where you urged a vet visit, but did not make the CG aware of what may happen if a feral is taken in to a vet in Australia, without knowledge to say it is a pet, which you didn't, and that bird was seized for euthanasia. The other was with the Halifax bird, where when asked what was going on with the bird, all you had to say was "it's handled", leaving anyone coming behind you, me in this case, in the dark as to what you suggested for treatment and that you knew of a safe local rescue place.

For Samantha's birds, when her avian vet prescribed not only the Panacur, but also Ivermectin, and I said immediately I thought it was too much medicine and to hold off on treatment. Because resources were tight with her, I asked her to contact Professor Craig, who helped with another difficult rare, worm case here, with success, which she did. Not only is he a veterinarian, but also teaches Parasitology at Texas A&M, holds a Ph.D. in Veterinary Medical Science and a M.S. Veterinary Microbiology as well. He concurred with her vet for this particular worm, Fluorides, that Fenbendazole was the drug of choice and also agreed that an extended course of treatment was needed, but he did eliminate the Ivermectin.

Although I don't know how much more expertise could have brought to this case, especially in light of the funding situation, the experts said this particular medicine was needed. I have already said that I have failed these birds in thread and don't need you to hold me accountable, I hold myself accountable. If you felt so strongly that these birds should not have been treated with Fenbendazole, and the experts were wrong, why the hell were you not in the thread saying this at the time. 

If you are finished rubbing salt into my wide open wounds, perhaps you can bring your 25 years of rehabbing experience to bear on this situation to say just what should have been done.

Samantha, I apologize in advance for taking your thread a bit off course, but if people feel that a suggested treatment is not right, then they should say so in advance, not Monday morning.

And yeah, I saw the wood chips the same morning all this went down, when Samantha posted photos, a little late to start warnings on them.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

They are horse shaving which was what was recommend to me by people on PT and the Breeder, this is wrong...and truly very hurtful, Karyn was the ONLY one who gave me hopeful and useful advice and I talked to TWO veterinarians about this case and Panucur was the only treatment to rid the birds of the lung worm which both said vets said if they weren't treated would die in time, they were already under weight and thin when they arrived, I am having a Necropsy done this morning on them, this was not my fault or Karyn's fault.

If you have some many better recommendations why didn't you speak up when they could have been saved, not now when they are on a table being cut open?? you had no right to lay blame on anybody and again it is very hurtful, I am working with the breeder to refund my momney, I am sending him a certified letter that my attorney wrote and it will also be sent to Iowa state Agricultural Bureau and a copy of all my vet notes and the necropsy results, I have proof that this was not my fault...I lost two very special family members yesterday morning so you need to back off, please.

thanks you,

P.S, Karyn, thank you again for all the support and help you have offered me, although I lost my lovies this was a learning experience for me and I now know a little more then I did before, we both tried very hard but I believe it was all just to much of a worm infestation for them to recover from...and I am proving all of it, I know I don't have to but I want to...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is wrong with the wood shavings?.. I use them all the time..maybe not that thick..but sprinkled about and have had no problems with it. I know it can hide droppings ,but is there something else Im not aware of?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Karyn, I truly hope you don't blame yourself; I feel awful thinking that every time you try to help someone here that you beat yourself up when it doesn't work out. Your advice is so kindly expressed, thoughtful, and well considered, and most of the time you're dealing with sketchy or incomplete information at best.

In Samantha's case, the Vet diagnosed the pigeons with Filaroides, but you've got to wonder about the diagnosis since, like Spirit Wings mentioned, there was no coughing and respiratory symptoms that would normally be associated with advanced infestation of lung worms. And didn't the vet say the crop was full of these worms? As far as I can tell from the net, Filaroides don't go into the crop like Gape worms do. And yet this diagnosis is all you (and Dr Craig) had to go on.

Finally, we do not know that there was any toxic reaction to the panacur in this case, or whether there was a massive die off of all kinds of worms that caused death. And does anyone know how to avoid the death of birds that are so infested? If so I'd love to know what is recommended.

All I'm saying is there's so many unknowns in cases like this and everyone did their best with the information they had at hand.

X b


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

The autopsy showed broken down worms in the crop and lungs, they drowned in the fluids that were produced by the worms...All this information just makes me sick to my stomach, My poor pigeons suffered a great deal...


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Samantha, 

I know it hurts, so thanks for keeping us in the loop. Did the Vet mention if there could have been another approach for dealing with such a huge infestation? Or had the breeder just let it go too far?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

It was negligence on the breeders part as he did not properly test his birds for worm infestations and I understand he can't keep track of rare worms on all 300 of his birds but I paid a lot of money for them and I think I deserved for them to be checked out before shipping, they were very small for their breed which indicated to my vet that they had the infestation for a long time, they managed to raise young 2x this year and those young are infested too and the Breeder put them with all his other birds to stamp in their infested dropping...Its just a mess and I'm still very hurt by this...He said there wasn't any other wormer that he thought would cure an infestation this big...


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hugs Samantha, the whole situation has been very traumatic for you, and I really hope that at the very least you'll get your money back. Whether it was an honest mistake or not, he still gave you two birds that were going to die due to parasites picked up at his place, and he put you through the trauma (and expense) of going through all that. They were really beautiful birds, Samantha. I'll never forget the photos you posted of them while they were still alive.

I hope you will find some Indian Fantails soon; they really will help you through the grief.

X b


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Bella, thank you for your kind words, they have put a little soothing on my heart...Hopefully soon I will have new pigy's to love and pray to god they are super healthy...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to here that, if it was that bad it probably had signs at his loft. Like Spirit Wings said, when a bird is moved or shipped it is stressful on them. It will nock out there immune system and things that are laying dormant or in this case under some control will escalate because nothing is fighting it off. Human grade probiotics are very good when getting new pigeons. He might have thought he had healthy birds because he doesn't see anything wrong with them or they are not dying on him, but I agree he should have checked them out more or had some birds vet checked.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, I wanted to thank you for making the extra effort to have a post mortem done to clarify just what happened to your birds. Bella, it's not so much I beat myself up, as I just am not capable of being objective or able to disassociate myself, so that I don't become emotionally invested with a sick bird. I know clearly, objectively, that the birds people come here for help with are sick, sometimes critical and there is no way in the world they are all going to be saved. However, my subjective self always feels that something more could have been done or somethings was missed, that could have made a difference.

Hugs and warm thoughts from me as well Samantha, whatever birds do come into your life will be very lucky birds indeed to have you to share their life with.

Karyn


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

*To Samantha*



SamanthaBrooke said:


> I'm so heartbroken, just can't stop crying, the cock died... It's all my fault, I just am so hurt...


I understand your pain, Samantha. Just try not to blame yourself, you did your best to help them! I know this is easy to say though.. 

I found a puppy about a month ago, from the side of the road. I fell in love with him that very first moment; the Universe had sent me this Gift, this little angel to love! 

After some days the puppy got sick, so I took him to the vet; they told me he was infested with parasites (roundworms), and as he was only 2,5 months old it was going to be hard on him. He got the medication and the parasites came out the same evening. He kept getting more and more sick though, and we took him to the vet many times. After 3 days we started giving him IV drips at home. He was getting weaker and weaker, couldn't drink or eat. He looked at me with these sad exhausted eyes, like he was saying "mommy help me". And I told him again and again "it's gonna be OK, just hang on there.." 

Well, on Thursday we took him back to the vet and I said it straight to them; "Don't you think he could have the parvovirus??" ~ to our surprise, they said "yes, he certainly has it" ~ nobody had told us!! We only knew about the parasites! And you know what, the next day he DIED in our arms. It was a horrific battle, I don't know how to ever get over after something like that... 

So, I really feel for you, Samantha! I feel it's my fault too; what if we had taken him to the vet 3 days earlier, what if he got the virus from the neighboring dogs, what if we had given him IV drips more often, what if we had known immediately it was the parvovirus, what if, what if............... but none of these "what ifs" will bring him back! It's driving me crazy.. 

I don't want you to blame yourself! And I TRY not to blame myself either. Something like this is so difficult and heartbreaking, and one can only wonder HOW and WHY something like this can happen. It's just not fair........ 

So, Samantha; *STAY STRONG*! I'll be thinking of You and sending you strength!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Ippychick, you brought me to tears...6 years ago I lost a puppy from a virus and it is very hard, I try to be strong and not blame myself but it seems to linger in the back of my mind...Thank you for the inspiration...Time heals all wounds...to a certain extent I believe it.

You stay strong too!!!


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

Oh dear, I feel terrible for you, but I am praying, praying, praying that they didn't spread to my frillbacks. Thank heavens his white were kept in a different area than his colors. Still might need to go check on mine anyways. I can't imagine. So, so sorry


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

So,... is panacur ok for pigeons in the correct dose?

Thats a real shame your frillbacks died they looked nice, i havn't got any recessive white frills


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Panacur is Fenbendazole. Fenbendazole is toxic to pigeons. Sometimes you may be lucky, and nothing happens. If not people have had birds die. Why chance it?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay thanks, i used to work for a vet supply warehouse and we sold lots of pancur in 1 litre bottles but i never tried it on my birds,. sounds like its for lung worm or something


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

It was terrible, even though advised by 2 avian vets that panacur was the best choice, I will never use it again, although that is not what caused my birds to die it was how rapidly the worms died off in their body was too much to handle. Please if you ever get frillbacks from Rolly Parrott go get a fecal done in them...I beg you!!


----------



## shubhdas86 (10 mo ago)

i am so sorry for your hen


----------

